# A call to all movie buffs



## Krow (Feb 3, 2010)

A couple of you might be wondering why I have decreased posting so severely and that too so suddenly. The answer to that is pretty simple and it concerns all the movie buffs like myself. We, at Bhavan's College, Andheri (West), Mumbai, have taken an initiative to launch our first Film Festival. A hearty welcome to all at *Ray Film Festival 2010*, which will be held on 23rd, 24th and 25th of February.

*img685.imageshack.us/img685/66/raylogoa41.jpg
Our logo.

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/3098/poster1gd.jpg

*img52.imageshack.us/img52/6530/rayp.jpg
Posters.

This year's theme for the Festival is Satyajit Ray, to whom we have chosen to pay a tribute. The above is but a portion of our work, which will be showcased sooner or later.

Now coming to the main part. All college students are allowed to participate. Ray Film Festival is a National event as of now, and is open to all college students from all over India. So, if you are into making films, please send in your entries.

A word to all photographers, you can send in a pictoreel film too. This is a series of pictures, with a background narrative or music or both.

For further queries, please mail in at: 
	
	



```
ray.filmfest@gmail.com
```


Hope to see you participate there. If not, please visit us on the event days. Entry is free for all with a valid photo identity card.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 4, 2010)

i study in RGIT(versova) and i would love to attend the fest 

i hope this doesnt suck like every(and i mean every) event in college fests.


----------



## Krow (Feb 4, 2010)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> i study in RGIT(versova) and i would love to attend the fest
> 
> i hope this doesnt suck like every(and i mean every) event in college fests.


No, it won't suck don't worry. It is a serious film festival and we will ensure that it is of a certain high standard.  If nothing, then you may attend the screening of Satyajit Ray's films on the 23rd and 24th of February at 6.30pm. Entry is free for all with a valid photo identity card. 

Everyone else is also invited. Please do come.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 4, 2010)

also dude.can u just post the list of films which will be screened and the timings/dates


----------



## eggman (Feb 4, 2010)

Mumbai???
D@MN!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway.....kudos to what you guys are doing!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 4, 2010)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> also dude.can u just post the list of films which will be screened and the timings/dates



+1...
And I find "Charulata"'s poster twice in ur poster...


----------



## Krow (Feb 5, 2010)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> also dude.can u just post the list of films which will be screened and the timings/dates


Wish I could. We are screening only two of Mr. Ray's films and other than that it is going to be screening of participating films.  Any other developments will be posted in this thread.


eggman said:


> Mumbai???
> D@MN!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyway.....kudos to what you guys are doing!!!


Thanks a lot. This fest is worth a short trip to Mumbai IMHO. 


rhitwick said:


> +1...
> And I find "Charulata"'s poster twice in ur poster...


Nice find. It may be due to the poster maker's liking of Charu.  It is mandatory for you to attend the fest.


----------



## crawwww (Feb 6, 2010)

*www.achosp.org/images/snore300.jpg


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2010)

*^^^^ *
*www.cyberiapc.com/gallery/uploads/Other/giving_a_damn.gif


----------



## crawwww (Feb 6, 2010)

ico said:


> *^^^^ *
> *www.cyberiapc.com/gallery/uploads/Other/giving_a_damn.gif



*www.cyberiapc.com/gallery/uploads/Other/giving_a_damn.gif

*www.achosp.org/images/snore300.jpg


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2010)

heh don't feed the troll.  *www.funnyforumpics.com/forums/GTFO/2/GTFO_Owl.jpg
*
Ontopic:* I really think this is a great initiative. Do post some pics over here. It would be really nice to see whats happening over there.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 6, 2010)

Krow said:


> It is mandatory for you to attend the fest.


Hmmm, will there b galz ??? 
B/w which two movies are u going to show? If possible name plz.



crawwww said:


> *www.achosp.org/images/snore300.jpg


Now u know, why I accuse ufor trolling. Seriously, why do u do this?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 6, 2010)

^girls at the show who are interested=NO.
chicks outside=YE! 

@krow dude when are the 2 ray films playing? the date?


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2010)

^^at the troll film festival.
1. trollulata
2. The world of troll


----------



## eggman (Feb 6, 2010)

If there is a hot chick at the festival who is actually interested in Ray's film...i will marry her right there!!!


----------



## crawwww (Feb 6, 2010)

It seems there are lots of bengalis out here. What is this a bengali film fest?


----------



## Krow (Feb 6, 2010)

ico said:


> heh don't feed the troll.



*



			Ontopic:
		
Click to expand...

*


> I really think this is a great initiative. Do post some pics over here. It would be really nice to see whats happening over there.


Coming up now.


rhitwick said:


> Hmmm, will there b galz ???
> B/w which two movies are u going to show? If possible name plz.


Of course there will be girls, but please don't expect anything as this is not a college from South Mumbai.  Besides, we are a serious film fest, so the focus is entirely elsewhere. 


ratedrsuperstar said:


> ^girls at the show who are interested=NO.
> chicks outside=YE!
> 
> @krow dude when are the 2 ray films playing? the date?


R.E.A.D. 


Krow said:


> If nothing, then you may attend the screening of  Satyajit Ray's films on the 23rd and 24th of February at 6.30pm. Entry  is free for all with a valid photo identity card.
> 
> Everyone else is also invited. Please do come.





kanjar said:


> at the troll film festival.
> 1. trollulata
> 2. The world of troll


 


eggman said:


> If there is a hot chick at the festival who is actually interested in Ray's film...i will marry her right there!!!


A sincere request: please don't turn this into a "Chicks at Ray Film Festival" thread.


----------



## crawwww (Feb 6, 2010)

ico said:


> heh don't feed the troll.  *www.funnyforumpics.com/forums/GTFO/2/GTFO_Owl.jpg
> *
> Ontopic:* I really think this is a great initiative. Do post some pics over here. It would be really nice to see whats happening over there.



Do u know what a troll means, troll? U are the one who has been trolling here the most but unfortunately newcomers like me get blamed for everything.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2010)

Krow, why not spend some of your time at IRC? What about having a small website/blog for the updates of this event?


crawwww said:


> Do u know what a troll means, troll? U are the one who has been trolling here the most but unfortunately newcomers like me get blamed for everything.


Sorry then.


----------



## Krow (Feb 6, 2010)

*img717.imageshack.us/img717/3803/dsc08304.jpg
Warli painting.

*img5.imageshack.us/img5/3018/dsc08305k.jpg

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/6213/dsc08308s.jpg

*img717.imageshack.us/img717/8606/dsc08313.jpg
Teaser campaign.
*img690.imageshack.us/img690/4637/dsc08316a.jpg

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/5986/dsc08318j.jpg

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/7605/dsc08321i.jpg

*img714.imageshack.us/img714/118/dsc08322f.jpg
Sholay.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 6, 2010)

The wall paintings are awesome. I will miss the fest 

Keep feeding us with Pics


----------



## Krow (Feb 18, 2010)

Mega bump!

Ray Film Festival is almost upon us. For all those who asked:

Screening schedule:

23.02.10 - Pratidwandi - *www.imdb.com/title/tt0066237/
24.02.10 - Goopy Gyne Bagha Byne - *www.imdb.com/title/tt0063023/

Time: 6.30pm - 9.30pm

Also, we will be screening the movie "Two", which is a 15 minute short film by Satyajit Ray. I'll update the time, when we confirm it. 


EDIT: Entry free for all with valid photo ID. 

Website: www.goregaonkar.com/rayfilmfestival
Blog: rayfilmfest.blogspot.com

Hope to see you there. 

Venue: Bhavan's College, Munshi Nagar, Andheri West, Mumbai - 400058, Maharashtra, India.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 18, 2010)

Good luck. Maybe upload best moments in Youtube.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 18, 2010)

excellent initiative.best of luck.


----------



## Krow (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys, and yes, we will upload moments on youtube.


----------

